# The Haunted Hinsdale House



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

http://www.examiner.com/x-2764-Paranormal-News-Examiner~y2009m8d21-Echoes-of-a-Haunting-Revisited


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Here's my favorite quote from the author on why she updated the book: "..frankly, having reached the age where I no longer care what people think, I decided to let it all hang out." That's a good age to be


----------

